# Tivo Series2 DT DVR & Toshiba RS-TX60



## grobledo (Apr 23, 2009)

I have two Tivo systems. A Tivo Series2 DT DVR (80 hrs) & a Toshiba RS-TX60 (120 GB). 

My Toshiba DVR's hard drive went out. Does anyone know if I can use a copy of my Series 2 DT DVR's hard drive, on a new drive to use on my Toshiba DVR? Will it work?

Thanks.
Gary


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No you cannot. You need the image for your particular model TiVo.


----------

